# internet connection got very slow



## mimchaboo (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, i have windows vista home and lately my internet connection has gotten very slow. i have comcast high speed cable and it would use to load pages instantly. now when i play games or watch videos, i have to wait a long time to load the page and then on my games i lag out alot :upset:. i have tried installing new drivers for my modem and all that. i have defragmented my comp and still its the same. anything else i could try? i have no idea what happened. thank you!:smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## tdh43 (Sep 27, 2008)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Thomas>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=50
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=50
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=50
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=34ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 34ms, Maximum = 34ms, Average = 34ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Thomas>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=50
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=130ms TTL=49
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=50
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=92ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 92ms, Maximum = 130ms, Average = 101ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Thomas>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.15.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
THOMAS-2956DA7A<00> UNIQUE Registered
THOMAS-2956DA7A<20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Thomas>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : thomas-2956da7a
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 M Desktop Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-08-A3-80
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : September 27, 2008 6:58:12 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : September 27, 2008 7:58:12 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Thomas>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

And all the rest of the info I asked for?


----------

